# Alpha Double Green Line Paper



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Anyone else using Alpha DGL paper? Wondering the temp and press time you find works best for you. I noticed the instructions that come with the paper state 395 for 20 seconds. The site says 15 seconds. I'm trying to get the least hand as possible, what say you?

Terry


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*Any help with this one?*

*Alpha Double Green Line Paper* Hi All,

Anyone else using Alpha DGL paper? Wondering the temp and press time you find works best for you. I noticed the instructions that come with the paper state 395 for 20 seconds. The site says 15 seconds. I'm trying to get the least hand as possible.
Terry


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I merged your two threads together. I've never heard of this paper type mentioned in the forums before. Have you considered using a different paper?

Any help from the place you bought the paper from? Usually the supplier has some good tips on what has worked for past customers.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.sublimationcartridge.com...e_Code=AlphaSupply&Category_Code=JetWearPaper

I was looking for someone OTHER than the folks selling this paper to give me thier thoughts. The sellers will always tell you that they sell the best paper.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I was looking for someone OTHER than the folks selling this paper to give me thier thoughts. The sellers will always tell you that they sell the best paper.


My bad. I thought you were looking for technical help, not a recommendation on the paper? 

If you already bought the paper, then the seller has already "sold" you. But after the sale, they should also be available for post sale support to help you out with their paper (whether or not it's the "best" or not, they probably have gotten feedback from customers on which temperatures and times work best).

If you haven't purchased the paper yet, then maybe you could try one of the paper types that has been more recommended in the forums.

Looking at the category name (jetwear) has sparked a memory though  There have been a few past discussions on this paper:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=527&highlight=jetwear
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=629&highlight=jetwear
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1483&highlight=jetwear

*Edit:* Just found this thread too in the "Similar Threads" area listed at the bottom of this page 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=458

Hope this helps some until more knowledgeable heat press folks get a chance to answer


----------

